# Help with identification



## sandy (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi. I found this snake in my back yard. I live in south east NSW. I'm wondering if it's possible to identify it from the pictures I took. I'm guessing it is approximately 45 cm long. View attachment 504

View attachment 505


----------



## AustHerps (Sep 23, 2006)

The attachments don't work


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Sep 23, 2006)

can't access the attachments.


----------



## cam (Sep 23, 2006)

sandy email the pics to [email protected] and i will post it it up for you.


----------



## cam (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok Sandra i think it worked. Its defnitly a black snake i would guess spotted black


----------



## cam (Sep 23, 2006)

bump small eyed snake?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like another small eyed snake. there have been a few coming out


----------



## sandy (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks Cam. I was looking on the web and was wondering if it could be a slaty grey snake.


----------



## zen (Sep 23, 2006)

*Eastern Small-eyed Snake - Cryptophis nigrescens*

Yep, I'm with Snakeman on this. 

Eastern Small-eyed Snake - Cryptophis nigrescens.


----------



## sandy (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Do you think I should get a snake person to move it or just leave it be?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 23, 2006)

if the snake is not in danger from pets or kids or shovel wielding tools, id leave it alone.
if your worried about it, get a catcher to relocate it.


----------



## zen (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah, only experienced handlers for this one.

They're remarkably potent for their size. In fact, potentially fatal bites can occur from this species, though it's rare.
They're shy and not aggressive but take care anyway.


----------



## ando611 (Sep 29, 2006)

There has been one reported death from it's bite. It has myotoxic venom. I thought they were Nocturnal and usually only found under rocks and stuff,never heard of them venturing into backyards.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 29, 2006)

They are very common in certain areas, also can be found under tree bark. Generally like damp cooler area's.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 29, 2006)

i know a place where they breed in the se burbs of melbourne which ive been visiting for about
20 years.
you can nearly always find these beautiful snakes partially buried in soil under rocks.i use a mini hand rake,
They will venture into backyards when disturbed by earthworks or when looking for water.they are regarded as nocturnal but have been seen busy during the early mornings and late evenings to.
i bred these snakes in the early 80s by replicating the environment in an outside enclosure.
oh yeh, dont get bitten by these guys because they can make you feel quite sick.


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 29, 2006)

it looks just like a black snake whays the diffrence?


----------



## zen (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for that info guys. You can never know too much about any herp. 


Ando wrote - "never heard of them venturing into backyards".
I know of one that was in a loungeroom! This is a very rare occurrence though.


----------



## zen (Sep 29, 2006)

There's lots of differences between them.

The eyes are small in the Small-eyed Snake, as the name suggests.
Black snakes from the genus Pseudechis have relatively large eyes.


----------



## najanaja (Sep 29, 2006)

i had about 40 of these in a fish tank some years ago when i was a fulltime snake catcher living in my dads units....
i had a mate come around early in the morning to come and see them,,,when he asked me where they were,,i laughed at him and called him and idiot and it was to early for his humour...\

fair enough,,,they were gone,,,my heat light had burned the silicone on the back of the tank and the whole back sheet of glass had seperated and fallen off....

people in the units had to pay me to recatch them,,,and after a week i had had all of them plus one...

the differ from a black snake is just about everything..
the only thing they have in common is the colour of there skin...
small eyes have a tiger snake type venom,,
small ones still have about the same amount of venom as a full size eastern brown...
they will congregate in large numbers..
they are quite non aggresive,,
but i find the bigger ones alot more aggresive,,
80cm long is about a huge one and as thick as your thumb.
rughly 50cm is average size..


----------



## zen (Sep 29, 2006)

Najanaja wrote :- "i had about 40 of these in a fish tank ...i had a mate come around early in the morning to come and see them,,,when he asked me where they were,,i laughed at him and called him and idiot and it was to early for his humour...they were gone,,,my heat light had burned the silicone on the back of the tank and the whole back sheet of glass had seperated and fallen off.....people in the units had to pay me to recatch them.......and after a week i had had all of them plus one..."

Are you serious???? Your snakes escaped through your mismanagement and people paid you for catching them????? I hope you're only joking.


----------

